# Salt spreader question



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, i'm going to be spreading 2700lb of salt everytime i make a run and i will get tired of loading my Western 1000 so what i'm asking is what spreader do you recommend for a 2500hd 6.5' bed in either a v box or tailgate mount. I am using bulk salt. Thank You


----------



## brianbrich1 (Dec 3, 2010)

Salt dogg 1.5 yd vbox


----------



## Philc (Aug 3, 2012)

I just bought a 3/4 yard salt dogg today $2399.50 plus 160.00 shipped to my door, the 1.5 yrd salt dogg is $400 more plus a little extra shipping. shoot me an email or call four zero two 310 2513 or [email protected] i'll give you the details.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I have a nice 7ft long stainless steel vbox that will work perfectly in that truck. Hey Philc, where you located and where are rhose prices at?


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*What to use*

You could use a SnowEX 7550 on that truck. We did it and worked fine. You could also use a tailgate spreader model 1875. That spreader has an auger so it will spread bulk material as well. We run several of them.

Good luck on your choice.


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

I used a 3/4 salt dogg just to have some the ability to have salt on my truck in a pinch and wish I had gotten the snow ex for that truck instead, more $$ around here though.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

i will probably go with the sno ex. a little more money but i feel they are worth it. Thanks Guys


----------



## bubbles10 (May 8, 2010)

i know people around here who have nothing but problems with snoex


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

dogg 2000payup


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

whithout getting into the legalities, that's going to be a heavy load on that truck when loaded.

............


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

second season with the salt dogg poly elec. cant say enough good things. I use a 50/50 mix. straight salt would flow easier i believe. spread heavier to one side. homemade spinner mod cured that issue. lots of threads on this subjet. good luck


----------



## Kubota 8540 (Sep 25, 2009)

Buyers V Box Spreader SCH072SS, 1.3 cu. yd. 72" Stainless Steel Hopper Spreader, Std. Chute


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

I made my mind up. Iam going to go with a 1.5 yarder as this storm alone i spread 7 ton using my western 1000 in 2 days and i feel it and they are forecasting another 2 to 4 in the next 24 hours. i probably won't get it until this coming summer as several local sales places run sales on left overs and if i can save a couple bucks i will and besides i want to add a couple leaf springs in ths back which will help with the extra weight of the spreader and a ton of salt. Thanks Guys for the help.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I didnt read the above messages, but did anyone mention that you risk destroying your 3/4 ton hauling around a loaded 1.5 yd salter? Leaf springs are only the start. You need to worry about your frame brakes axles and transmission too. I don't see a 3/4 carrying around 3300lb of material plus a 650lb spreader and lasting too long...


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

ducaticorse;1550249 said:


> I didnt read the above messages, but did anyone mention that you risk destroying your 3/4 ton hauling around a loaded 1.5 yd salter? Leaf springs are only the start. You need to worry about your frame brakes axles and transmission too. I don't see a 3/4 carrying around 3300lb of material plus a 650lb spreader and lasting too long...


No one mentioned that but maybe i'm better off using a 3/4 yarder i'm not out to break my truck. With the weight of the spreader and salt it should put me around a ton and i see no reason it can't handle that. Thank You Sir


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Lots of guys do it. I have a shpe 2000 in my short bed duramax 2500. Wideout out front. I have air bags on rear.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Lots of guys do it. I have a shpe 2000 in my short bed duramax 2500. Wideout out front. I have air bags on rear.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

SullivanSeptic;1550303 said:


> Lots of guys do it. I have a shpe 2000 in my short bed duramax 2500. Wideout out front. I have air bags on rear.


And from what I've read, more than a few of you guys running 2500 duras have cracked frames without running any plow equipment at all..... And just because people do it, doesn't mean its the right thing to do. If you want to haul one ton, buy a one ton, not a 3/4 ton.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

if this truck can't handle 1 ton in the bed its not worth the metal its made with. i will probably go with a 3/4 yarder which would put it right around 2000lb loaded and i'm only carrying a 700lb plow which the truck don't really notice. my route is very close to my house so loading it is not an issue. i have hauled a ton in half ton trucks with no issues at all you just had to be careful. from what i have read the main differences between a 3/4 and 1 ton is the tire and wheel size which i took care of and a leaf on each side in the rear and its got the 4800lb front axle, drive train and frame is the same between the 2 but if i am wrong please enlighten me. Thank You


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

ducaticorse;1550417 said:


> And from what I've read, more than a few of you guys running 2500 duras have cracked frames without running any plow equipment at all..... And just because people do it, doesn't mean its the right thing to do. If you want to haul one ton, buy a one ton, not a 3/4 ton.


Frames are not just cracking in guys. Some of the older chevys had frame gusset issues, but thats not from weight in the bed. And a one ton doesn't solve the issue. Same frame and axles on a one.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

The weight issue argument has been going on forever. Our 1 ton Fords handle the weight way better than our 3/4 tons.

Whatever brand you put in there doesn't have to be filled to the top. I'd personally buy bigger than you need, just run what you need in there. There can't be that much weight difference between the poly 1500 and 2000. You'll be able to grow into the bigger unit and you'll be able to sell it easier..

It's a very rare one ton truck that can handle a poly 2000 full and go out plowing with it, let alone legal. Ours don't like it, but we just like almost everyone else does it. 2000# in there and she's a cadillac, 4500 and she's a pig looking to dump as quick as possible.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

Ive been running a 1075 for oer 5 years. Main reason is I cant get bulk salt. I always have a full pallet in the back plus a few bags. Close to 3000# in salt plus the spreader. My 3/4 f250 v10 held it no problem for 3 years. My 1ton does even better. I would blink twice about a 1.5yd spreader. But i'd feel better if it was in a 1 ton.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Thank fellas, as was mentioned above it might be better with a bigger unit and just because its there doesn'tmean it has to be full.


----------



## Lasher66 (Sep 28, 2002)

I run a 2006 3/4 ton chevy and a snow ex 1075 with #3500lbs of bulk salt in back of truck for a couple years now with no probs. I did add timbrens on back to help the sag. I think as long as your not doing your daily driving with it loaded that heavy, you should be fine.


----------

